# Horrible Cramping-Distention Sincy Hyster. 6 mths ago!



## bode1234 (Apr 1, 2013)

I posted in the general forum but basically have had horrible cramping-contraction like pain and distention since I had my uterus/cervix removed and bladder lifted. My uterus was stuck to my bowels with dense adhesions. I've seen a GI who ordered a CT, Xray, stool sample and colonoscopy. All normal but CT showed some constipation (which I've always had, was worse post op but seems to be slowly improving).

This has taken over my life. I've got 3 antispasmodics (I'm giving them another shot but they made me spacey-didn't control pain). Soma (just got so have not tried). Klonopin (which I take anyhow). Left over pain pills (constipating and don't really want to drive my kids around on Vicodin!) and wine (suprisingly helpful but can't really function starting the day out w/ mimosas!-ha). I've also got samples of Cymbalta. I've had bad luck w/ AD in the past (Zoloft, Prozac) and hear this one is impossible to get off of. But I can try that too.

Is there any hope? I know some nerves were angered during surgery. The GI has ordered all the right tests and even gave me antibiotics in case I had SIBO.

I feel hopeless and despondent. This is ruling my life. I know many on this forum understand that. I'm looking for hope--or a reality check. I keep waiting for it to improve and it if it has, it's been tediously slow.

Thanks so much.


----------

